#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тхеравада >  > > >  >  >  Нужен ли ритуал в тхераваде?

## Леонид Ш

Бханте (Raudex), у нас с вами диаметрально противоположный взгляд на монашество. На мой взгляд, монахи не должны заниматься социальной работой, беря на себя не свойственные им функции. Социальной работой должны заниматься социальные службы. Монахи не должны становиться жрецами, справляющими культ, это и в других религия хватает. И конечно же монахи не должны заниматься заколачиванием денег на таких ритуалах  :Wink:  Монахи должны на мой взгляд только медитировать, занимаясь совершенствованием своего ума. 

Что же, современные реалии азиатского буддизма, не совпадают с тем, что написано в текстах. Это меня очень разочаровало, но в то же время, нельзя сказать, что-бы я совсем не был к этому готов.

----------

Фил (21.12.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> Бханте, у нас с вами диаметрально противоположный взгляд на монашество.


я вообще про другое говорил, но раз уж вы перевели стрелку, то я вообще говоря считаю, что нужны *разные* монахи, а реалии диктуют пропорции. Канон и живую традицию для нас сохранили именно те бхиккху которые полжизни потратили на образование.

----------

Германн (21.12.2012), Карло (22.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.12.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Ну вы же были на ежедневной вечерней вандане, вот вся совокупность действа и есть церемония, с светильниками, пуджей, цветочками, поклонами, песнопениями.


Так это всё нормально. Без этого буддизм существовать не будет. Не захоят монахи делать пуджи и подносить цветы, а захотят только в пещерах медитировать, через пятьдесят лет встанут на месте вихар брахманские или мусульманские храмы.



> Там совершенно по другому взаимодействие происходило, была проповедь, а не социальная работа - это две большие разницы. К тому же Будда не ходил церемонии для царей или кого бы то ни было еще устраивать.


Это вещи связанные. Не бывает же эдакой сферической Дхаммы в вакууме. Естественно, что она связана с социальной активностью. Именно по причине востребованности этой активности и появились лесные и городские монахи.

----------

Al Tolstykh (21.12.2012), Eugeny (20.12.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (20.12.2012), Карло (22.12.2012), Мира Смирнова (24.06.2013), Михаил Угамов (21.12.2012), Наталья (25.02.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (21.12.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Так это всё нормально. Без этого буддизм существовать не будет. Не захоят монахи делать пуджи и подносить цветы, а захотят только в пещерах медитировать, через пятьдесят лет встанут на месте вихар брахманские или мусульманские храмы.


А на мой взгляд, просто уменьшится количество монастырей и монахов, а люди, видя настоящих практиков медитации, а не дармоедов и жрецов, не оставят их без чашки риса. По моему этот разговор недавно уже возникал, и Zom высказал такое же мнение на этот счет.
Хотя сугубо ИМХО, не ради продолжения спора: лучше уж несколько сот лет существования тысяч настоящих практиков в пещерах, чем тысячи лет существования миллиона жрецов и ритуалистов в пышных храмах.

----------

Zom (20.12.2012), Богдан Б (20.12.2012), Топпер- (20.12.2012), Федор Ф (20.12.2012), Фил (21.12.2012)

----------


## Zom

> А на мой взгляд, просто уменьшится количество монастырей и монахов, а люди, видя настоящих практиков медитации, а не дармоедов и жрецов, не оставят их без чашки риса. По моему этот разговор недавно уже возникал, и Zom высказал такое же мнение на этот счет.
> Хотя сугубо ИМХО, не ради продолжения спора: лучше уж несколько сот лет существования тысяч настоящих практиков в пещерах, чем тысячи лет существования миллиона жрецов и ритуалистов в пышных храмах.


Моя позиция на этот счёт такая - я абсолютно убеждён в том, что дармоеды зарабатывают плохую камму и им зачтётся. То, что они, мол, так, поддерживают весь буддизм накорню - это я считаю, отговорки, прикрытие для глаз. Да и мало у кого из них действительно есть именно такая мотивация своего дармоедства - "подармоедствую ради сохранения Дхаммы" )). Скорее наоборот - "Подармоедствую ради собственной лёгкой жизни". 

И второе - я абсолютно убеждён в том, что если монахи и миряне истинно и глубоко будут практиковать Дхамму - и забьют болт на дармоедство и так далее - то с Дхаммой ничего не случится - и она "чудесным образом" расцветёт и запахнет, вместо того, чтобы загнуться из-за, казалось бы, отсутствия поддержки со стороны мирян, которым нужны ритуалы, из-за, казалось бы, нажимов со стороны ислама и прочего. Чудесным образом. Такой вот имеет место быть элемент в моей вере .) Доказать всякими логическими и разумными доводами я это конечно не смогу.

----------

Богдан Б (20.12.2012), Дордже (21.12.2012), Леонид Ш (20.12.2012), Маркион (23.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.12.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> А на мой взгляд, просто уменьшится количество монастырей и монахов, а люди, видя настоящих практиков медитации, а не дармоедов и жрецов, не оставят их без чашки риса. По моему этот разговор недавно уже возникал, и Zom высказал такое же мнение на этот счет.


Людям сложно далеко за практиками ходить. А индуистский храм здесь под боком.



> Хотя сугубо ИМХО, не ради продолжения спора: лучше уж несколько сот лет существования тысяч настоящих практиков в пещерах, чем тысячи лет существования миллиона жрецов и ритуалистов в пышных храмах.


А как вы так делите на настоящих и не настоящих? Ведь эти монахи и образованнее вас. И по нравственности большинство, как минимум не хуже. Да и медитировали полагаю не меньше. Если в целом за жизнь брать.
Вы попробуйте вначале настоящим "буддийским жрецом" стать. Если потом дальше получится в леса уйти и стяжать такую духовную славу, что люди сами потянутся - хорошо. Ну, а коли не получится, то хотя бы при деле полезном будете. Всё-одно лучше, чем в России небо коптить.

----------

Al Tolstykh (21.12.2012), Tong Po (21.12.2012), Богдан Б (20.12.2012), Маркион (23.12.2012), Михаил Угамов (21.12.2012), Наталья (25.02.2013), Фил (20.12.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> На мой взгляд, монахи не должны заниматься социальной работой, беря на себя не свойственные им функции. Социальной работой должны заниматься социальные службы. Монахи не должны становиться жрецами, справляющими культ, это и в других религия хватает. И конечно же монахи не должны заниматься заколачиванием денег на таких ритуалах  Монахи должны на мой взгляд только медитировать, занимаясь совершенствованием своего ума.


Монахам в современном мире ПРИДЕТСЯ всем этим заниматься. Тех же членов монастыря надо кормить и лечить, надо строить жилище для новых монахов, если б Вы только знали, сколько на это надо денег. А социальным службам, кстати, нанимая мирян на такие работы, надо платить, да еще не известно, насколько мирянин не использует служебное положение в своих целях. Все равно мирян надо контролировать. И для того, чтобы кто-то сел в монастыре в затвор, кто-то должен не сидеть в затворе и за ним ухаживать, и сам не затворяться.

А дальше - если какому-то существу нужен ритуал, чтобы практиковать благое, - монах может помочь ему в этом. Также монах может способствовать дане других существ - для того же накопления заслуг. 

Будучи в монастырях сделала такой вывод. Всегда будут истинные практики, они смогут правильно практиковать буддизм в любых условиях и в монастыре воспользуются всеми преимуществами изучения Дхармы. Всегда будут и другие люди, которые такой возможностью не воспользуются в полной мере. Но в монастыре гораздо лучше, думаю, практиковать, чем в миру - бороться с бытовухой в самсаре - искать средства на еду, входть в отношения с разными людьми и не иметь гарантированного времени на практику - гораздо тяжелее.

Монастыри занимаются - в первую очередь, - сохранением буддийской традиции. Без них мы просто потеряем эту традицию. Вот поэтому они важны. Надеюсь, что в них будут приходить добросовестные люди.

----------

Eugeny (20.12.2012), Кузьмич (21.12.2012), Наталья (25.02.2013), Топпер- (20.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.12.2012)

----------


## Zom

Кстати ещё - по поводу ритуализации и прочего сюда относящегося. Есть монастырь Ват Па Понг и Ват Па Наначат в Тае. Там никто не занимается ритуализацией, обрядами и прочими такими вещами. Но при этом поддержка монастыря от местных тайцев (которые верят в духов и любят всякие ритуалы) - колоссальна. Это как бы живой пример того, каким образом миряне поддерживают монастыри, не участвующие в ритуализации.

В Бирме аналогом является монастырь Па Аук - также, поддержка колоссальная, ритуалов нет.

----------

Joy (21.12.2012), PampKin Head (21.12.2012), Богдан Б (20.12.2012), Германн (21.12.2012), Леонид Ш (20.12.2012), Маркион (23.12.2012), Фил (20.12.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Кстати ещё - по поводу ритуализации и прочего сюда относящегося. Есть монастырь Ват Па Понг и Ват Па Наначат в Тае. Там никто не занимается ритуализацией, обрядами и прочими такими вещами. Но при этом поддержка монастыря от местных тайцев (которые верят в духов и любят всякие ритуалы) - колоссальна. Это как бы живой пример того, каким образом миряне поддерживают монастыри, не участвующие в ритуализации.


Во-первых этот монастырь (как и Суанмоок) существуют за счёт бренда их основателей. Во-вторых, ритуал хотя и небольшой и там есть. Так же поют ванданы. На похороны монахов приглашают. На даны люди приходят. На проповеди.



> В Бирме аналогом является монастырь Па Аук - также, поддержка колоссальная, ритуалов нет.


Это потому, что масса городских монастырей создаёт буддийское общество. Пользовался ли бы монастырь Паука Саядо поддержкой, располагайся он в мусульманских землях?

----------

Al Tolstykh (21.12.2012), Eugeny (20.12.2012), Joy (21.12.2012), Kittisaro (21.12.2012)

----------


## Eugeny

Общаясь по работе с православными коллегами,убедился,что без ритуалов большинство людей никак не могут,это милое дело для них поговорить о том,как крестили детей,как свечку поставили,конфетами в честь поминок поделиться,праздники опять же православные,а иначе никак.Да и мне без социальной и моральной поддержки Бханте Топпера признаюсь было бы тяжело,постоянно вопросы какие нибудь возникают.(кстати тот ритуальный оберег от неблагой каммы висит на левой руке до сих пор)

----------

Volkoff (26.12.2012), Маркион (23.12.2012), Наталья (25.02.2013), Топпер- (21.12.2012)

----------


## Zom

Раз уж тему отделили, я немного ещё мысль продолжу, которую недосказал. 
Думаю так, что, даже с учётом всех реалий, нет резона специально делать монастыри, которые не будут заточены под практику, но будут заточены тока для работы с мирянами (в каком бы то ни было виде). То есть, если будут прилагаться усилия к практике, созданию и поддержанию именно таких монастырей и центров - то они по естественным законам общества сами обрастут всей этой кожурой - хочет этого кто-то или нет. Поэтому бороться с этим нет никакого смысла. Смысл - устремляться к практике и делать всё возможное, чтобы именно сердцевина Дхаммы практиковалась. Я не верю в такую ситуацию, что вдруг вот так все стали усердно медитировать и практиковать (забросив ритуалы и т.д.) - и ЭТО стало причиной упадка буддизма. В точности наоборот - когда забрасывают усердную практику и занимаются тока ритуалами - вот тогда-то буддизм и начинает деградировать. В суттах Будда именно так говорит об упадке Дхаммы. Когда его последователи живут без практики Пути и (особенно) без практики самадхи (т.е. буддийской медитации, если рассматривать аспект самадхи в троичном делении Пути).




> Это потому, что масса городских монастырей создаёт буддийское общество. Пользовался ли бы монастырь Паука Саядо поддержкой, располагайся он в мусульманских землях?


Я бы тут иначе повернул этот вопрос - был бы до сих пор в Мьянме буддизм, не будь в этой стране таких монастырей как Па Аук?

----------

Kit (20.12.2012), Богдан Б (21.12.2012), Дмитрий С (20.12.2012), Леонид Ш (20.12.2012), Мира Смирнова (24.06.2013), Топпер- (21.12.2012)

----------


## Eugeny

Вообще Бирманцы молодцы,изолировались от окружающего мира и не допускают к себе других религий.Этакий последний самый эталонно-чистый оплот дхаммы.Единственно у них с визой там слишком сложнее чем в других Тхеравадинских странах,насколько я понял из русских монахов вроде только Бханте Raudex был в Мьянме.

----------


## Топпер

> Раз уж тему отделили, я немного ещё мысль продолжу, которую недосказал. 
> Думаю так, что, даже с учётом всех реалий, нет резона специально делать монастыри, которые не будут заточены под практику, но будут заточены тока для работы с мирянами (в каком бы то ни было виде).


А я, честно говоря думаю, что за такими монастырями будущее. Т.е. монастыри с небольшими группами монахов, но ориентированные в целом на приезд (в т.ч. семейный) мирян на относительно небольшой промежуток времени. От нескольких дней до нескольких недель.



> Я бы тут иначе повернул этот вопрос - был бы до сих пор в Мьянме буддизм, не будь в этой стране таких монастырей как Па Аук?


Думаю, что был бы. Хотя и в худшем виде.
Кроме того я не выступаю за оппозицию городские социальны монастыри против лесных медитативных. Я то, как раз говорю, что *нужны оба вида.*. Медитативные монастыри или центры дают глубину. Городские социальные - ширину.

----------

Al Tolstykh (21.12.2012), Наталья (25.02.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Вообще Бирманцы молодцы,изолировались от окружающего мира и не допускают к себе других религий.Этакий последний самый эталонно-чистый оплот дхаммы.Единственно у них с визой там слишком сложнее чем в других Тхеравадинских странах,насколько я понял из русских монахов вроде только Бханте Raudex был в Мьянме.


У нас несколько человек из Питера, Москвы и Беларуси постригались там временно в монахи. Мьянма сейчас отнюдь не столь закрытая страна. Там даже буддийский миссионерский университет издревле существует. В нём и иностранцы учатся. Один из них - бывший бхиккху Ситала из Бурятии даже был участником нашего форума.

----------


## Топпер

Обсуждение про Мьянму выделено в отдельную тему.

----------


## Raudex

> Кстати ещё - по поводу ритуализации и прочего сюда относящегося. Есть монастырь Ват Па Понг и Ват Па Наначат в Тае. Там никто не занимается ритуализацией, обрядами и прочими такими вещами. Но при этом поддержка монастыря от местных тайцев (которые верят в духов и любят всякие ритуалы) - колоссальна. Это как бы живой пример того, каким образом миряне поддерживают монастыри, не участвующие в ритуализации..


С чего ты взял, тхамват поют 2 раза в день, стандартные проповеди для мирян, полагаю суатнмоны, похороны, отпевания, всё есть, другое дело что не все на них ездят, скорее всего только ачаны. Так что всё по полной плюс ещё местные чудачества главная цель которых подчеркнуть внешние признаки благочестия..

----------

Топпер- (21.12.2012)

----------


## Фил

> Обсуждение про Мьянму выделено в отдельную тему.


Прибили тему  :Frown:

----------


## Raudex

> насколько я понял из русских монахов вроде только Бханте Raudex был в Мьянме.


много кто бывал, а я как раз так пока и не доехал

----------


## Zom

> С чего ты взял, тхамват поют 2 раза в день, стандартные проповеди для мирян, полагаю суатнмоны, похороны, отпевания, всё есть,


Ну вот Лёша был, сказал что по факту поют с утра один час. Миряне приходят тока по выходным для проповедей. Насчёт остального не знаю, но, очевидно, никакой активной ритуальной жизни как то в других монастырях, где это как работа каждый день - там этого нет.

----------


## Raudex

> Ну вот Лёша был, сказал что по факту поют с утра один час. Миряне приходят тока по выходным для проповедей. Насчёт остального не знаю, но, очевидно, никакой активной ритуальной жизни как то в других монастырях, где это как работа каждый день - там этого нет.


ну её строго говоря и у нас нет, тхамваты поют но палкой на них не гонят, никто не неволит ездить петь, а молодых монахов и не позовут - они текстов не знают. В выходные - поминки - пятёрка старших, отпевания четвёрка старших, суатмон - снова петёрка, Упасампада - десятка. Кто то на всё это ездит, но если ват большой то основная масса монахов вполне свободна. Врятли Алексей следил куда и когда ездят местные ачаны. Подемтания у нас есть, и там есть, причём там строго обязательно а тут я бывает что забиваю...
Если в Па наначат нет ни чего из перечисленного значит лямку тянут монахи попроще из соседних ватов, это типичная картина, мы частенко ездили в некоторые пустые монастыри или в монастыри где монахи медят или ушли в тудонг, но местным мирянам нужны церемонии, вот мы и прикрываем соседей. Согласно твоей теории миряне той округи должны быть уже одухотворены этим самым ватом, однако нет, нормальные миряне как и везде.

похороны разве что но это такая штука, на них едут все и упостаха, пожалуй
но там проповеди читают, и наблюдают труп. вполне себе практика.
представь - есть местность, 2 вата один крутой другой обычный, люди мрут, хотят кремацию, люди отмечают упостаху,хотя 8 обетов и проповеди. в крутой не пусакют, значит пойдут в простой и на простом будет двукратная нагрузка.


Так что не надо ляля что возможны ваты без церемоний. Везде работают с мирянами.
Конечно в болшинстве ватов монахов мало и все в работе, но это проблема количества, а не качества.

----------

Наталья (25.02.2013), Топпер- (21.12.2012)

----------


## Al Tolstykh

> Ну вот Лёша был, сказал что по факту поют с утра один час. Миряне приходят тока по выходным для проповедей. Насчёт остального не знаю, но, очевидно, никакой активной ритуальной жизни как то в других монастырях, где это как работа каждый день - там этого нет.


Нет, почему же, миряне приходят каждый день для даны, но проповедь читают два, три раза в неделю, также с утра. Активной ритуальной жизни конечно там нет, но минимум они обеспечивают. Ну и выбираются периодически в другие монастыри.

----------

Kittisaro (21.12.2012), Raudex (21.12.2012), Маркион (23.12.2012), Топпер- (21.12.2012)

----------


## Zom

> А я, честно говоря думаю, что за такими монастырями будущее. Т.е. монастыри с небольшими группами монахов, но ориентированные в целом на приезд (в т.ч. семейный) мирян на относительно небольшой промежуток времени. От нескольких дней до нескольких недель.


Ну с учётом того, что будущее - это упадок Дхаммы, то, видимо, да.




> Кроме того я не выступаю за оппозицию городские социальны монастыри против лесных медитативных. Я то, как раз говорю, что нужны оба вида.. Медитативные монастыри или центры дают глубину. Городские социальные - ширину.


Я тоже за оппозицию не выступаю. Просто церемониальные вещи - они сами собой появляются как нарост. Но специально плодить нарост смысла нет. Лучше все силы бросать на глубину. А ширина сама придёт. А вот если наоборот делать - то едва ли.

----------

Kit (21.12.2012), Леонид Ш (21.12.2012), Топпер- (21.12.2012), Федор Ф (21.12.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Я тоже за оппозицию не выступаю. Просто церемониальные вещи - они сами собой появляются как нарост. Но специально плодить нарост смысла нет. Лучше все силы бросать на глубину. А ширина сама придёт. А вот если наоборот делать - то едва ли.


Специально, конечно нет смысла. Но тема началась, как ответвление темы Вольфа про расписание в Мальвессе. Я за то, чтобы не ломать систему, если уж она сложилась за тысячелетия: если есть определённые правила функционирования монастырей, то не нужно их ломать. Лучше, через десять-двадцать лет монашества, когда будет наработан соответствующий авторитет и опыт, основать монастырь в том виде,  в каком кажется более правильным. Т.е. без игрищ и блудниц. Если, конечно, нужда ещё будет.

----------

Zom (21.12.2012)

----------


## Zom

Так как я понял, он и не собирается ломать. Он собирается просто переехать (будет ли толк в переезде или будет тока хуже - это уже второй вопрос )). Но в целом, стремление переехать туда, где прилагаются усилия к практике Дхаммы так, как это завещал Будда - считаю правильным решением. В то время как оставаться в месте, где всё сводится только к "брахманизму", считаю неправильным. Ибо какое окружение - таким и сам становишься.

----------

Kit (21.12.2012), Леонид Ш (21.12.2012), Топпер- (21.12.2012), Федор Ф (21.12.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Так как я понял, он и не собирается ломать. Он собирается просто переехать (будет ли толк в переезде или будет тока хуже - это уже второй вопрос )). Но в целом, стремление переехать туда, где прилагаются усилия к практике Дхаммы так, как это завещал Будда - считаю правильным решением. В то время как оставаться в месте, где всё сводится только к "брахманизму", считаю неправильным. Ибо какое окружение - таким и сам становишься.


То, что хочет переезжать - вполне нормально. Особенно учитывая некоторые местные нюансы, которые здесь нет смысла обсуждать.
Касаемо же брахманства: так Мальвесса наполовину медитационный монастырь, и настоятель заворачивает гайки по образцу, как раз таки, Наначата.

----------


## Zom

А дело-то ведь не в правилах, а в окружении. В людях, которые рядом, в настоятеле, который как бы учитель и образец. Правила можно любые делать - но если сами люди не фонтан, то никакие правила не спасут. Думаю, для Волка это тоже стало отчасти причиной поднятой темы. Когда нет примера для вдохновления, и у самого нет сил, то естественно что появляются сомнения и замешательство. Короче говоря - поддержки нет.

----------

Федор Ф (21.12.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> А дело-то ведь не в правилах, а в окружении. В людях, которые рядом, в настоятеле, который как бы учитель и образец. Правила можно любые делать - но если сами люди не фонтан, то никакие правила не спасут. Думаю, для Волка это тоже стало отчасти причиной поднятой темы. Когда нет примера для вдохновления, и у самого нет сил, то естественно что появляются сомнения и замешательство. Короче говоря - поддержки нет.


А что учитель? Как монах он далеко не самый плохой. Недавно вот даже от денег решил отказаться. Да и братия в монастыре, по большей части вполне себе монахи и саманеры. Я, конечно с ними близко не знаком, но вовлечёнными в мир (особенно по сравнению с некоторыми столичными монахами) они мне не показались.
По этому поводу думаю, что бханте Панньяваро хорошо расскажет. Он всё-таки там достаточно долго жил.

----------


## Raudex

> Я тоже за оппозицию не выступаю. Просто церемониальные вещи - они сами собой появляются как нарост. Но специально плодить нарост смысла нет. Лучше все силы бросать на глубину. А ширина сама придёт. А вот если наоборот делать - то едва ли.


я собсно сразу сказал что нужны *всякие* монахи, лесных строгих будет всегда сильно меньше, но без простых что таскают рояль их не будет вовсе, по тем причинам что я описал, их некому будет прикрывать с тылу.

----------

Дмитрий С (21.12.2012), Наталья (25.02.2013), Топпер- (21.12.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> Так как я понял, он и не собирается ломать. Он собирается просто переехать (будет ли толк в переезде или будет тока хуже - это уже второй вопрос )). Но в целом, стремление переехать туда, где прилагаются усилия к практике Дхаммы так, как это завещал Будда - считаю правильным решением. В то время как оставаться в месте, где всё сводится только к "брахманизму", считаю неправильным. Ибо какое окружение - таким и сам становишься.


метут и делают ванданы для мирян во ВСЕХ храмах ланки. И ничего там брахманского, подношения воды и цветов,декламации палийских гата, медитация и проповедь. Мальвесса неплохой монастырь.большинств на ланке много хуже

----------

Топпер- (21.12.2012)

----------


## Zom

> но без простых что таскают рояль их не будет вовсе, по тем причинам что я описал, их некому будет прикрывать с тылу.


Как раз наоборот. Благодаря тем немногочисленным монахам, которые практикуют - остальные пока что могут позволить себе таскать рояль )) А вот потом, когда практикующих не станет - то надобность у населения в таскальщиках роялей пропадёт, т.к. их роль отлично (а может и более успешно) другие выполняют - всякие жрецы, брахманы, астрологи, шаманы и прочие рпц-шники.

----------

Леонид Ш (21.12.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Как раз наоборот. Благодаря тем немногочисленным монахам, которые практикуют - остальные пока что могут позволить себе таскать рояль )) А вот потом, когда практикующих не станет - то надобность у населения в таскальщиках роялей пропадёт, т.к. их роль отлично (а может и более успешно) другие выполняют - всякие жрецы, брахманы, астрологи, шаманы и прочие рпц-шники.


Так и роль затворников-молчальников РПЦшники хорошо выполняют. В Тае вон уже пятую церковь и мужской монастырь строят.

----------


## Zom

Я где я сказал про завторников-молчальников?

----------


## Топпер

> Я где я сказал про завторников-молчальников?


Это аналог лесных монахов в тхераваде.

----------


## Zom

Едва ли аналог.

Впрочем, это и не важно, вообщем-то.

----------


## Zom

> Если в Па наначат нет ни чего из перечисленного значит лямку тянут монахи попроще из соседних ватов, это типичная картина, мы частенко ездили в некоторые пустые монастыри или в монастыри где монахи медят или ушли в тудонг, но местным мирянам нужны церемонии, вот мы и прикрываем соседей. Согласно твоей теории миряне той округи должны быть уже одухотворены этим самым ватом, однако нет, нормальные миряне как и везде.


Так вот как раз ненормальные миряне, если им Дхамма не нужна, а нужны только освящённые нитки и амулеты. Как раз именно такие миряне и забьют болт на буддизм, когда придёт вышеупомянутое РПЦ. А вот нормальные миряне, которых интересует Дхамма, а не амулеты и обряды - болт на буддизм не забьют, когда придёт РПЦ.

Вот тут периодически Бханте на форуме упоминает о фактах удивительной выживаемости тхеравады, единственной религии, которая смогла выстоять против ислама. Так вот выстояла она в точности из-за вот этих самых правильных буддистов. И аналогичным образом буддизм смог расцвести в древней Индии - когда, казалось бы, всё против него. И расцвёл он вовсе не из-за того, что кто-то там рояли таскал.

----------

Kit (21.12.2012), Богдан Б (22.12.2012), Дмитрий С (21.12.2012), Леонид Ш (21.12.2012), Мира Смирнова (24.06.2013), Топпер- (21.12.2012), Федор Ф (21.12.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Так вот как раз ненормальные миряне, если им Дхамма не нужна, а нужны только освящённые нитки и амулеты. Как раз именно такие миряне и забьют болт на буддизм, когда придёт вышеупомянутое РПЦ. А вот нормальные миряне, которых интересует Дхамма, а не амулеты и обряды - болт на буддизм не забьют, когда придёт РПЦ.


Так это реалии. Перфразируя товарища Сталина: других писателей мирян у нас для тхеравады нет. 
Нормальные миряне - это не какие-то эльфы восьмидесятого уровня, коих среди наших тхеравадинов достаточно много и которые имеют возможность (как правило за счёт купирования активности в других областях жизни) достаточно активно изучать Канон и практиковать, а обычные люди, подобные православным. С теми же житейскими запросами. И именно они составляют основную базу буддистов в любой буддийской стране. И здесь при всём желании невозможно изменить соотношение. Большинство никогда не будет все силы отдавать Дхамме. Точно также, как большинство православных никогда не будут исполнять все требования христианства. У нас, например, по исследованиям Левада-центра 60% православных ни разу не читали Библию.
Это скорее у нас за счёт того, что буддизм не родная религия, наблюдается повышенный процент хороших практиков и знающих буддистов. Но это скорее исключение, нежели правило, объясняемое сознательным выбором религии в зрелом возрасте.



> Вот тут периодически Бханте на форуме упоминает о фактах удивительной выживаемости тхеравады, единственной религии, которая смогла выстоять против ислама. Так вот выстояла она в точности из-за вот этих самых правильных буддистов. И аналогичным образом буддизм смог расцвести в древней Индии - когда, казалось бы, всё против него. И расцвёл он вовсе не из-за того, что кто-то там рояли таскал.


Честно говоря я думаю, что скорее за счёт достаточно понятной и рациональной догматики, которая была не намного сложнее исламской, но давала большую глубину. А практики или книжники или социальные монахи здесь сыграли доминирующую роль, я оценить не возьмусь. Кроме того в этих делах нельзя скидывать и вопрос покровительства со стороны царской власти.

----------

Raudex (21.12.2012), Shus (21.12.2012), Богдан Б (22.12.2012), Мира Смирнова (24.06.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Так это реалии. Перфразируя товарища Сталина: других мирян у нас для тхеравады нет.


Я думаю реалии всё же иные. Как раз _есть_ другие миряне в тхераваде, и их достаточно много, и как раз именно на них всё и держится. А вот когда они исчезнут - вот тогда буддизм и рухнет окончательно. 




> И здесь при всём желании невозможно изменить соотношение. Большинство никогда не будет все силы отдавать Дхамме.


Это понятно, но я о том, что имеющиеся силы надо прилагать как раз к тому, чтобы сердцевина росла. Пусть соотношение и не изменится - но если силы применять на кору (_в то время_, когда существует реальная возможность их направлять на сердцевину) - то всё пропадёт. Кору не надо выстраивать специально, не надо её поддерживать. Она сама появится - потому что кора, она всегда сансарического толка, то есть тут всё вполне себе отлично течёт в направлении сансары и омрачений (и подавляющего количества людей, конечно же). А вот сердцевину поддерживать очень трудно, и печально видеть, что человек, который мог бы быть сердцевиной - становится корой.

----------

Kit (21.12.2012), Леонид Ш (21.12.2012), Топпер- (21.12.2012), Федор Ф (21.12.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> А дело-то ведь не в правилах, а в окружении. В людях, которые рядом, в настоятеле, который как бы учитель и образец. Правила можно любые делать - но если сами люди не фонтан, то никакие правила не спасут. Думаю, для Волка это тоже стало отчасти причиной поднятой темы. Когда нет примера для вдохновления, и у самого нет сил, то естественно что появляются сомнения и замешательство. Короче говоря - поддержки нет.


Монахи-сингалы тут нормальные, есть медитирующие хотя и не все. Но на Ланке не мало монастырей где монахи вообще не занимаются медитацией. Примера перед глазами, который бы меня вдохновлял, конечно нет. И есть проблемы, но они вообще не связаны с сингалами.

----------


## Zom

Вообще говоря одного примера который бы вдохновлял мало. В плане - смотреть на этот пример со стороны. Это конечно до определённой степени хорошо, но недостаточно. Самое главное, чтобы с этим примером можно было нормально в живую общаться, спрашивать советы и так далее. Вот это очень важно.

----------

Леонид Ш (21.12.2012), Наталья (25.02.2013), Топпер- (21.12.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> Вот тут периодически Бханте на форуме упоминает о фактах удивительной выживаемости тхеравады, единственной религии, которая смогла выстоять против ислама. Так вот выстояла она в точности из-за вот этих самых правильных буддистов.


Шри-Ланка, 19 век, после колониального периода буддизм в сильном кризисе, выживает за счёт учёных монахов, которые успешно вели диспуты, монахи эти, по словам Рананасары, не блистали соблюдением Винаи. Такие дела.

----------

Дмитрий С (21.12.2012), Кайто Накамура (15.09.2016), Топпер- (21.12.2012)

----------


## Zom

Выживает не за счёт учёных монахов - а за счёт мирянской аудитории, которая способна понять Дхамму и практиковать в соответствии. Не будь таких мирян - вся учёность ушла бы попросту в песок. 

Как, например, в Англии. Ну и что что 100 лет назад перевели палийские сутты и винаю, разобрали всё по мелочам и т.д. - слушать было некому, поэтому буддизма никакого не возникло от одной этой голой учёности.

----------

Kit (21.12.2012), Дмитрий С (21.12.2012), Дордже (21.12.2012), Топпер- (21.12.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> Выживает не за счёт учёных монахов - а за счёт мирянской аудитории, которая способна понять Дхамму и практиковать в соответствии.


мирянская аудитория как и раньше - подносила воду и цветы и пела ванданы.
и походу думала не перейти ли в католицизм

----------

Топпер- (21.12.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Я думаю реалии всё же иные. Как раз _есть_ другие миряне в тхераваде, и их достаточно много, и как раз именно на них всё и держится. А вот когда они исчезнут - вот тогда буддизм и рухнет окончательно.


Если сердцевины не будет, дерево погибнет. Здесь спору нет. Но сказать, что *только на них* всё держится я тоже не могу. Например цари всегда благоволили к буддизму. Даже в Каноне это описано. И, тем не менее они себе позволяли и воевать и распутничать и т.п. Т.е. буддистами они были, прямо скажем, не шибко хорошими. Однако без их помощи сердцевина одна бы не сдюжила. Засохла бы.



> Это понятно, но я о том, что имеющиеся силы надо прилагать как раз к тому, чтобы сердцевина росла. Пусть соотношение и не изменится - но если силы применять на кору (_в то время_, когда существует реальная возможность их направлять на сердцевину) - то всё пропадёт. Кору не надо выстраивать специально, не надо её поддерживать. Она сама появится - потому что кора, она всегда сансарического толка, то есть тут всё вполне себе отлично течёт в направлении сансары и омрачений (и подавляющего количества людей, конечно же). А вот сердцевину поддерживать очень трудно, и печально видеть, что человек, который мог бы быть сердцевиной - становится корой.


я и других случаев немало видел: когда сердцевиной в Азию махнут. Посидят там несколько раз, и отваливаются считая себя носорогами. И пользы он них для развития Дхаммы никакой почти нет, зато разговоров выше крыши. Вспомни Тай в 2008 году  :Smilie:

----------

Дмитрий С (21.12.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> Как, например, в Англии. Ну и что что 100 лет назад перевели палийские сутты и винаю, разобрали всё по мелочам и т.д. - слушать было некому, поэтому буддизма никакого не возникло от одной этой голой учёности.


верно, некому было подносить цветы и воду

вот честно удивляет твоя наивность, щас возьми хотя бы тай, кто поддерживает монахов, женщины среднего и старшего возраста, которые с детсва привыкли петь и подавать рис всему что одето в оранжевое. которые искренне верят что дом где пели паритты благословлён, котоые дремлют на сложных проповедях, или судачат о своём сидят

----------

Денис Евгеньев (22.12.2012), Топпер- (21.12.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Выживает не за счёт учёных монахов - а за счёт мирянской аудитории, которая способна понять Дхамму и практиковать в соответствии. Не будь таких мирян - вся учёность ушла бы попросту в песок. 
> 
> Как, например, в Англии. Ну и что что 100 лет назад перевели палийские сутты и винаю, разобрали всё по мелочам и т.д. - слушать было некому, поэтому буддизма никакого не возникло от одной этой голой учёности.


Так о чём и речь: широких слоёв поддержки не случилось, вот и не пошло дело.

----------


## Zom

> мирянская аудитория как и раньше - подносила воду и цветы и пела ванданы.
> и походу думала не перейти ли в католицизм


Но в итоге видимо _мудрости_ хватило, чтобы отличить католицизм от буддизма, так ведь? 
А если бы не хватило - вполне покатил бы и католицизм. И он и покатил для многих, кстати, говоря.

То есть не за счёт ритуалов и таскания роялей победили. Так выходит.

----------


## Zom

> Например цари всегда благоволили к буддизму. Даже в Каноне это описано. И, тем не менее они себе позволяли и воевать и распутничать и т.п. Т.е. буддистами они были, прямо скажем, не шибко хорошими. Однако без их помощи сердцевина одна бы не сдюжила. Засохла бы.


Понятно, что обратная связь есть. Но, на мой взгляд, она всё равно односторонняя. Идёт изнутри, а не снаружи. Не может быть такого, чтобы если прилагать усилия только исключительно к сердцевине - всё бы загнулось. Это и противоречит словам Будды, кстати.




> я и других случаев немало видел: когда сердцевиной в Азию махнут. Посидят там несколько раз, и отваливаются считая себя носорогами. И пользы он них для развития Дхаммы никакой почти нет, зато разговоров выше крыши. Вспомни Тай в 2008 году


А потому что это две разные вещи - быть сердцевиной и "махать в Азию за сердцевиной" ,)

----------

Леонид Ш (21.12.2012), Топпер- (21.12.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> Но в итоге видимо _мудрости_ хватило, чтобы отличить католицизм от буддизма, так ведь? 
> А если бы не хватило - вполне покатил бы и католицизм. И он и покатил для многих, кстати, говоря.
> 
> То есть не за счёт ритуалов и таскания роялей победили. Так выходит.


нет, не мудрости, а уважения к родной сингальской культуре и авторитету тех самых монахов сомнительной Винаи. Пели тыщу лет назад и дальше поют... Съезди на Ланку, Сергей. Сам всё увидишь.

----------

Леонид Ш (21.12.2012), Топпер- (21.12.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Понятно, что обратная связь есть. Но, на мой взгляд, она всё равно односторонняя. Идёт изнутри, а не снаружи. Не может быть такого, чтобы если прилагать усилия только исключительно к сердцевине - всё бы загнулось. Это и противоречит словам Будды, кстати.


Запросто может загнуться, как это произошло в Индии. Ту же Наланду так и сожгли. Монахи не хотели заниматься социумом, живя на дотации.
Плюс не забывай, что даже Будда пришёл в среду, в которой уже были условия. Уже была традиция преклонения перед саманами и слушания от них проповедей. И традиция поддержки этих саманов.
А если этой традиции нет, то хоть самый пресамый практикующий монах будет, забъют его просто-напросто камнями, как это в Бангладеш происходило.



> А потому что это две разные вещи - быть сердцевиной и "махать в Азию за сердцевиной" ,)


Это да.

----------

Наталья (25.02.2013)

----------


## Zom

> нет, не мудрости, а уважения к родной сингальской культуре и авторитету тех самых монахов сомнительной Винаи.


Ага, ну и где же был этот авторитет и уважение к родной культуре, когда они начали массово в католицизм обращаться? И, собстна, как одюжить мудрость и учёность монахов, если сам не понимаешь сути дебатов?

----------


## Топпер

> Ага, ну и где же был этот авторитет и уважение к родной культуре, когда они начали массово в католицизм обращаться? И, собстна, как одюжить мудрость и учёность монахов, если сам не понимаешь сути дебатов?


А они массово не обращались. Наоборот плохо шло обращение. Португальцы иногда целые деревни расстреливали из-за отказа перейти в католицизм.  И это вообще удивительно, что буддизм в Шри-Ланке выжил после 400 лет колониализма.

----------

Леонид Ш (21.12.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Запросто может загнуться, как это произошло в Индии. Ту же Наланду так и сожгли. Монахи не хотели заниматься социумом, живя на дотации.


Заниматься социумом по-разному можно. Не факт, что они не таскали рояли, например .)  А вот истинной и подлинной Дхаммы мирянам объяснить не смогли.




> Плюс не забывай, что даже Будда пришёл в среду, в которой уже были условия. Уже была традиция преклонения перед саманами и слушания от них проповедей. И традиция поддержки этих саманов.


Пришёл. Но при этом на удивление никого не призывал таскать рояли. А призывал всех и вся исключительно к практике, оставлению суеверий и т.д. А ведь мог бы сказать - товагищи, таскаем рояли! Но говорит в точности обратное - кто рояли таскает и не практикует, тот "ест еду в долг" и обрекает себя на долгие муки в перспективе.

----------

Леонид Ш (21.12.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Заниматься социумом по-разному можно. Не факт, что они не таскали рояли, например .)  А вот истинной и подлинной Дхаммы мирянам объяснить не смогли.


Так о том и речь, что Дхамма исчезает если *вместо проповеди* наличествуют одни ритуалы. А если ритуалы *дополняют проповедь*, то это весьма лепо.

----------

Raudex (21.12.2012), Zom (21.12.2012), Наталья (25.02.2013)

----------


## Raudex

> А потому что это две разные вещи - быть сердцевиной и "махать в Азию за сердцевиной" ,)


ну а почему не махнуть, есть же серцевина, существует благодаря хорошей добротной коре. просто надо проискать получше. каждый практикующий от массовки ритуалистов и единичных умников найдёт что ему надо. система отлаженная,жырная кора и тоненькая серцевина.
причём кора тоже разная, есть та что снаружи и есть что внутри. среди монахов всегда будет расслоенеие на радикалов и умеренных, и это нормально.

----------

Топпер- (21.12.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> Ага, ну и где же был этот авторитет и уважение к родной культуре, когда они начали массово в католицизм обращаться? И, собстна, как одюжить мудрость и учёность монахов, если сам не понимаешь сути дебатов?


а не надо её дюжить, массам просто достаточно знать что "наши победили", а потом со спокойной душой идти петь.

----------

Топпер- (21.12.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> Так о том и речь, что Дхамма исчезает если *вместо проповеди* наличествуют одни ритуалы. А если ритуалы и *дополняют проповедь*, то это весьма лепо.


Да о чём мы говорим, все ритуалы традиционные имеют смысл и они суть практика. Никаких странных чудесных нелепостей в них нет. А если и встречаются чудаки монахи котрые рисуют кхмерскую магию на спинах, так никто не называет это буддизмом, слава богу

----------

Топпер- (21.12.2012)

----------


## Zom

Говорим, изначально, про монастыри, которые занимаются только ритуалами, проведением стандартных пудж и проповедей для отвода глаз - и за счёт этого и живут. И по поводу иного и не напрягаются.

Тут ещё будет небезынтересно вспомнить относительно той же Ланки фрагмент из биографии Дост. Рахулы. Он писал, что когда поселился на пляже и медитировал там в течение нескольких недель (ещё не будучи монахом, с бородой и т.д.), то вдруг к нему начали приносить еду миряне-буддисты. Чем дольше он там был - тем больше их приходило к нему каждый день, новость облетела весь район. Еду ему несли, потому что наконец-то кто-то стоящий для _даны_ появился по сравнению с местным вялыми и сонливыми монахами-ритульщиками. Это событие середины 70-ых годов. Потом, когда постригался в монахи, почти 1000 человек со всей округи собралась, настока его держали в почёте.

----------

Kit (21.12.2012), Pema Sonam (21.12.2012), Аминадав (22.12.2012), Леонид Ш (21.12.2012), Федор Ф (21.12.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Говорим, изначально, про монастыри, которые занимаются только ритуалами, проведением стандартных пудж и проповедей для отвода глаз - и за счёт этого и живут. И по поводу иного и не напрягаются.


Есть такое. Но, с другой стороны вспомни буддийский университет в Бангкоке: там у профессорско-преподавательского состава просто и времени нет на нормальную монашескую жизнь.

К тому же, если они способны более-менее придерживаться Винаи, это уже хорошо. Ну а уж образование на той же Ланке поставлено неплохо. Там уже 14 летние саманеры такие проповеди читают, что мне и не снилось.


Конечно хорошо, когда монахи и медитаторы прекрасные, и образованные да ещё и бодхисатты не жалеющие сил для проповеди Дхаммы. И всё это за еду, один комплект одежды в год и собачий коврик для сна на полу... Только не будет в нужном количестве таких монахов.

А если есть буддийское сообщество, то даже из кучи мусора время от времени вырастает благоуханный лотос. Если же этой кучи никчёмных монахов не будет, и лотоса также не будет.

----------

Raudex (21.12.2012), Карло (23.12.2012), Наталья (25.02.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Есть такое. Но, с другой стороны вспомни буддийский университет в Бангкоке: там у профессорско-преподавательского состава просто и времени нет на нормальную монашескую жизнь.
> 
> К тому же, если они способны более-менее придерживаться Винаи, это уже хорошо. Ну а уж образование на той же Ланке поставлено неплохо. Там уже 14 летние саманеры такие проповеди читают, что мне и не снилось.


А может не так оно вовсе? Может есть кучищща времени и у монахов в универе, и саманеры плохие лекции читают, и уровень буддийского образования не фонтан? Дост. Бодхи, к примеру, упоминал, что не фонтан, и что нормальных миссионеров для запада на Ланке среди монахов почти нет.



> А если есть буддийское сообщество, то даже из кучи мусора время от времени вырастает благоуханный лотос. Если же этой кучи никчёмных монахов не будет, и лотоса также не будет.


Даже если и так - это не оправдание для создания этой кучи и не оправдание для её поддержания. А лотос и так взойдёт. Не будет Дхаммы в мире - так взойдёт в виде паччьека-будды .)

----------

Леонид Ш (21.12.2012), Топпер- (21.12.2012), Федор Ф (21.12.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> А может не так оно вовсе? Может есть кучищща времени и у монахов в универе


Не думаю. Если учесть, что они фактически занимаются преподавательской деятельностью по полной программе, то просто времени на сборку себя не останется. Суета сует же.



> , и саманеры плохие лекции читают,


Не знаю, стали бы плохие лекции целые толпы людей слушать? Их же на эти лекции никто специально не гонит.



> и уровень буддийского образования не фонтан? Дост. Бодхи, к примеру, упоминал, что не фонтан, и что нормальных миссионеров для запада на Ланке среди монахов почти нет.


Это потому, что образование действительно ориентированно на потребление внутри традиции. Это почти во всех буддийских школах есть такая проблема. В этом смысле у нас, кстати, нередко преимущество за счёт проживания в недоброжелательном окружении, когда Дхамма должна быть выстрадана и отстояна в диспутах с теми же христианами.

----------


## Топпер

Всё, до вечера. Уехал распространять ту самую Дхамму  :Smilie:

----------

Zom (21.12.2012), Дмитрий С (21.12.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> Говорим, изначально, про монастыри, которые занимаются только ритуалами, проведением стандартных пудж и проповедей для отвода глаз - и за счёт этого и живут. И по поводу иного и не напрягаются.


да нету таких монастырей,хватит уж, каждый ачан рад ничего не делать а что б удивительным образом строились новые кути и приносилась еда, но мирянам нужна обратная связь. Настоящих карьеристов на самом деле мало, большинство монахов просто живут и потребляют некие ресурсы по минимуму на жизнь, учёбу и транспорт, практикуя в меру сил, кабы могли б себе позаолить не петь, с радостью бы бросили это дело.Мирянам однако нужны экшны эмоционально убедительные, вот и крутимся тут. Вот я какбы мог себе позволить накапливать средства на билет в россию и на, пардон, еду в россии, стал бы я петь, делать мне больше нечего будто.


> Тут ещё будет небезынтересно вспомнить относительно той же Ланки фрагмент из биографии Дост. Рахулы. Он писал, что когда поселился на пляже и медитировал там в течение нескольких недель (ещё не будучи монахом, с бородой и т.д.), то вдруг к нему начали приносить еду миряне-буддисты. Чем дольше он там был - тем больше их приходило к нему каждый день, новость облетела весь район. Еду ему несли, потому что наконец-то кто-то стоящий для _даны_ появился по сравнению с местным вялыми и сонливыми монахами-ритульщиками. Это событие середины 70-ых годов. Потом, когда постригался в монахи, почти 1000 человек со всей округи собралась, настока его держали в почёте.


они всем несут, и подвижникам и вялым, подвижник уйдёт, без вялых миряне станут муслимами, проще некуда. подвижников никогда не хватит на покрытие площади страны, но и без них тоже кисло, потому и говорю в 3 уже раз - нужны *разные* монахи. И основа системы - монахи умеренного типа.

----------

Shus (21.12.2012), Tong Po (21.12.2012), Наталья (25.02.2013), Топпер- (21.12.2012)

----------


## Zom

> да нету таких монастырей,хватит уж


А я думаю много таких. Наш "отец Онотоле" например упоминал про один такой, куда он случайно заехал, где монахи даже о медитации ничего не знали. Слышали где-то от кого-то что чё-то там так руки надо складывать и сидеть, но не больше. В автобиографии Дост. Ли можно прочитать про такие монастыри. Где были одни голые ритуалы, а монахи развлекались то боксом, то петушиными боями. На ланке я уверен тоже таких предостаточно. А особливо много наверное в Камбодже или Лаосе. 




> они всем несут, и подвижникам и вялым, подвижник уйдёт, без вялых миряне станут муслимами, проще некуда.


И всё-таки в первую очередь несут именно подвижникам. Значит понимают толк, кому нести стоит, а кому нет. А на безрыбье... как говорится.. ))




> но и без них тоже кисло, потому и говорю в 3 уже раз - нужны разные монахи. И основа системы - монахи умеренного типа.


Основа - по словам Благословенного - как раз не они, а подвижники. А многие другие практикуют на свою погибель (хотя даже не задумываются об этом).

----------

Леонид Ш (21.12.2012)

----------


## Raudex

или вот пример - когда завис в аэропорте из-за вулкана - два дня в нём жил, ходил пиндапат вдоль кафешек внутри аэропорта, подавали много, при том что какой из меня подвижник...

----------

Дмитрий С (21.12.2012), Топпер- (21.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.12.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> ... не призывал таскать рояли


Что значит - "таскать рояли"?

----------


## Zom

Таскать рояли - значит проводить всякие формальные церемонии для мирян. Освящения домов, раздачу защитных амулетов и прочее такое.

----------

Федор Ф (21.12.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> А я думаю много таких. Наш "отец Онотоле" например упоминал про один такой, куда он случайно заехал, где монахи даже о медитации ничего не знали. Слышали где-то от кого-то что чё-то там так руки надо складывать и сидеть, но не больше. В автобиографии Дост. Ли можно прочитать про такие монастыри. Где были одни голые ритуалы, а монахи развлекались то боксом, то петушиными боями. На ланке я уверен тоже таких предостаточно. А особливо много наверное в Камбодже или Лаосе.


Да ачаны лесные обожают поругать нашего брата, это их любимое занятие. И это тоже часть системы, нормальное явление. Пусть ругают. Я не против. А мы потаскаем пока им рояль.
Но тоже знаешь ли не вся это кухня, кто то там приехал увидел где то что то не красивое и давай звонить везде как же всё там плохо. Как нанче Волк ругает весьма приличную в плане строгости Мальвессу.
авариантов масса, это могли быть временные монахи, например, некоторые действительно бывают совсем паршивые
могут быть ваты где монахи учатся, учёба не простая, кучу сил забирает - не всякий подвижник сдюжит не выпуская иногда пар.
Да наверное есть некудышные храмы, но большинства в глубинке - обычные,и там живут нормальные умеренные монахи, старички, немного поют, что то там читают, пиндапат ходят... нарушают что то , делают признания, но всё в рамках приличия, не ниже некоторого стандарта. Я тут по округе много поездил.
А медить к слову монах *не обязан*, и нечего постоянно ставить это в вину нам. Главное для монаха - Виная, которую соблюдают тут так как могут себе это позволить сообразно способностям и местному укладу. В Винает не ни слова о наказании за "немедитировние".



> И всё-таки в первую очередь несут именно подвижникам. Значит понимают толк, кому нести стоит, а кому нет. А на безрыбье... как говорится.. ))


конечно я разве спорю, но найди нужное число подвижников для на единицу площади, для полного покрытия страны, а я поулыбаюсь посижу)

----------

Топпер- (21.12.2012)

----------


## Zom

> А медить к слову монах не обязан, и нечего постоянно ставить это в вину нам. Главное для монаха - Виная, которую соблюдают тут так как могут себе это позволить сообразно способностям и местному укладу. В Винает не ни слова о наказании за "немедитировние".


Вообще говоря опять же смотря что понимать под словом "медить". Но вообще - обязанность монаха - прилагать усилия к развитию бхаваны и развитию высшей мудрости. Это - сам тот смысл, ради которого Будда вообще сделал монашество, и именно ради этого, а не ради чего-то другого делается вообще всё. Даже канонические комментарии (которые были написаны позже сутт) говорят о том, что еда-кров-лекарства-одежда используются монахами как должниками. В худшем случае даже как ворами (когда монах вообще не практикует а соблюдает какой-то винайский минимум, формально оставаясь монахом). А чтоб стать хозяевами или наследниками эти четырёх вещей - нужно отпрактиковать как минимум до уровня сотапанны. 

Поэтому не надо как-то там оправдывать плохих или малоустремлённых монахов. Ничего хорошего в этом оправдании нет. Наоборот, их ругать надо, чтоб побудить в них старание.

Вот как например архат Махакассапа ругает расслабившегося не-архата Ананду:

“У меня растут седые волосы на голове, Достопочтенный Кассапа. Неужто нам не избежать того, чтобы Достопочтенный Махакассапа не называл бы нас юнцом?”

“Друг Ананда, это потому, что ты странствуешь с этими молодыми монахами, которые несдержанны в своих органах чувств, неумеренны в еде, не предаются бодрствованию. Кто-нибудь может посчитать, что ты странствуешь, чтобы потоптать урожай. Кто-нибудь может посчитать, что ты странствуешь, чтобы разрушить семьи. Твоя свита распадается, друг Ананда, твои юные последователи уходят. Но, несмотря на это, этот юнец не знает своей меры!”

----------

Tong Po (21.12.2012), Богдан Б (22.12.2012), Леонид Ш (21.12.2012), Федор Ф (21.12.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> Что значит - "таскать рояли"?


делать грязную работу за других, кто почище.

----------

Дмитрий С (21.12.2012), Федор Ф (21.12.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> Вообще говоря опять же смотря что понимать под словом "медить". Но вообще - обязанность монаха - прилагать усилия к развитию бхаваны и развитию высшей мудрости.


Нет такой обязанности, это воодушевляющее благопожелание. Обязанности же перечислены в Винае.
Медить - хорошо, я не спорю, но не медить - не проступок. В противном случае в Винае был бы соответствующий пункт.

----------

Топпер- (21.12.2012)

----------


## Zom

Так не Винаей единой... 

из АН 3.91:

Точно также есть три неотложных дела монаха. Какие три? Развитие возвышенной нравственности, развитие возвышенного ума, развитие возвышенной мудрости. Таковы три неотложных дела монаха. 

Ну и миллиард ещё таких же сутт.

----------

Богдан Б (22.12.2012), Леонид Ш (21.12.2012), Федор Ф (21.12.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> Так не Винаей единой...


Винаей единой


> из АН 3.91:
> 
> Точно также есть три неотложных дела монаха. Какие три? Развитие возвышенной нравственности, развитие возвышенного ума, развитие возвышенной мудрости. Таковы три неотложных дела монаха. 
> 
> Ну и миллиард ещё таких же сутт.


Mиллиард благопожеланий. Ни одного наказания за немедитирование.

----------


## Zom

Так наказания пожже будут - в виде отдачи долгов за неумелое использование даны.

Вот, например, из СН 16.8

“...В прошлом старшие монахи были теми, кто проживал в лесу и восхвалял проживание в лесу. Они были теми, кто ел [только ту] еду, что получена с хождения за подаяниями и восхвалял употребление [только той] еды, что получена с хождения за подаяниями. Они были теми, кто носил одеяние из обносков и восхвалял ношение одеяния из обносков. Они были теми, кто использовал комплект [только] из трёх одежд и восхвалял использование комплекта из трёх одежд. Они были теми, у кого было мало пожеланий, и кто восхвалял малое количество пожеланий. Они были теми, кто довольствовался [только тем, что у него было] и восхвалял [такое] довольствование. Они были теми, кто проживал в уединении и восхвалял уединение. Они сторонились общества и восхваляли отчуждённость от общества. Они были усердными и восхваляли зарождение усердия.

Но ныне, Кассапа, старшие монахи более не являются теми, кто проживает в лесу и не восхваляют проживание в лесу… …не усердные и не восхваляют зарождение усердия. Ныне того монаха, который известен и знаменит, который добывает одеяния, пищу с подаяний, жилища и лекарства, старшие монахи приглашают присесть, говоря: “Иди же, монах. Как монаха зовут? Какой отличный монах. Радуется обществу своих братьев по святой жизни. Иди же, монах, вот здесь есть сиденье, присядь”. И тогда мысль приходит к недавно получившим посвящение монахам: “Похоже, [что вот ведь как оно] – когда монах известен и знаменит, добывает одеяния, пищу с подаяний, жилища и лекарства, то старшие монахи приглашают его присесть…”. И [тогда] они [тоже] практикуют соответствующе, и это ведёт их к длительному вреду и страданию.

Если, Кассапа, кто-либо, говоря правдиво, говорил бы так: “Те, кто ведёт святую жизнь были погублены гибелью тех, кто ведёт святую жизнь; те, кто ведёт святую жизнь были подавлены подавленностью тех, кто ведёт святую жизнь – то именно так он мог бы правдиво сказать об этом”.

ну и это до кучи:

http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...iti3_42-sv.htm


И ведь всё это - слова Благословенного. Как их принимать, верить в них или нет - тут уж конечно каждый сам решает.

----------

Tong Po (21.12.2012), Богдан Б (22.12.2012), Леонид Ш (21.12.2012), Федор Ф (21.12.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> Так наказания пожже будут - в виде отдачи долгов за неумелое использование даны.


воодушевляющая метафора. Хороший монах тот кто в совершенсве соблюдает Винаю, когда это достигнуто выбор за ним как дальше развиваться. Медить или нет. Следовать благожеланиям или не следовать. Основная масса застревает на первом пункте. А те кто остался могут элементарно не иметь заслуг и способностей в этой жизни чтоб хоть ка кто продвинутся в этом русле. Совершенная Виная же формально достижимая вещь.

----------

Топпер- (21.12.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> А медить к слову монах *не обязан*, и нечего постоянно ставить это в вину нам. Главное для монаха - Виная, которую соблюдают тут так как могут себе это позволить сообразно способностям и местному укладу. В Винает не ни слова о наказании за "немедитировние".


Что значит не обязан?  :EEK!:  А для чего он тогда вообще в монахи пошел? Монах руководствуется не одной Винаей, а Дхаммой и Винаей. Если просто соблюдать Винаю, не практикуя Дхамму в устремлении к Пробуждению, то это бессмыслица получается. Будда *в первую очередь* Дхамму дал, а Виная, как раз во-вторую очередь появилась, в связи с проступками разных нерадивых монахов. Да и перед смертью Будда сказал, что можно отбросить все второстепенные правила Винаи, потому что самое главное дух учения, а не слепое выполнение предписаний.

----------

Pema Sonam (21.12.2012), Styeba (06.02.2013), Zom (21.12.2012), Мира Смирнова (24.06.2013), Федор Ф (21.12.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> Что значит не обязан?  А для чего он тогда вообще в монахи пошел? Монах руководствуется не одной Винаей, а Дхаммой и Винаей. Если просто соблюдать Винаю, не практикуя Дхамму в устремлении к Пробуждению, то это бессмыслица получается. Будда *в первую очередь* Дхамму дал, а Виная, как раз во-вторую очередь появилась, в связи с проступками разных нерадивых монахов. Да и перед смертью Будда сказал, что можно отбросить все второстепенные правила Винаи, потому что самое главное дух учения, а не слепое выполнение предписаний.


Я говорю о том что монах должен и что может. Должен - соблюдать Винаю. Может - медитировать. Имеете право как угодно эмоционально окрашивать ваше виденье, но мы имеем чаттаро ниссая и чаттаро акарания. В чаттаро ниссая медитация не входит. Медитация - желательная опция, но не обязанность бхиккху. Виная даёт достаточное самовоспитание для духовного прогресса, её соблюдение взращивает правильные умственные состояния, но не даёт никаких гарантий, оставляя меж тем право монаху считаться хорошим бхиккху.
Таков если не ошибаюсь бхиккху Бодхи, откровенно признающий что всегда испытывал проблемы с медитацией и потом посвятил жизнь учёбе и раьоте с текстами. Врятли кто то посмеет назвать его плохим бхиккху.

----------

Богдан Б (22.12.2012), Топпер- (21.12.2012)

----------


## Zom

> воодушевляющая метафора. Хороший монах тот кто в совершенсве соблюдает Винаю, когда это достигнуто выбор за ним как дальше развиваться. Медить или нет. Следовать благожеланиям или не следовать. Основная масса застревает на первом пункте. А те кто остался могут элементарно не иметь заслуг и способностей в этой жизни чтоб хоть ка кто продвинутся в этом русле. Совершенная Виная же формально достижимая вещь.


Окей, и как же тогда объяснять комментарий насчёт воров и должников даны? Насчёт вора, допсутим, понятно - скажем там, бомж оделся в монашеские одежды и наворовал себе по сути даны от мирян (хотя комментарий говорит в этом случае просто о безнравственном монахе). А как объяснить "должника"? Почему такое слово (ина-парибхога) используется? Получается, что монах потребляет дану как будто берёт кредит. В частности, сам МахаКассапа так о себе говорит - что ел дану будучи должником, пока не достиг архатства (на этот пункт в сутте комментарий и делает заметку). И только когда он достиг архатства - он говорит что перестал быть должником. То есть выплатил долг фактом достижения архатства.

Выходит, что тот, кто не желает заниматься практикой, но живёт на подаяния других людей - берёт в долг только больше и больше и больше. Потом, очевидно, банкротом станет с такими раскладами-то..




> Таков если не ошибаюсь бхиккху Бодхи, откровенно признающий что всегда испытывал проблемы с медитацией и потом посвятил жизнь учёбе и раьоте с текстами. Врятли кто то посмеет назвать его плохим бхиккху.


Да, он сказал что медитация у него шла плохо и он не достиг плодов "достойных истинного практикующего". НО, при этом он не сказал что бросил практиковать. Наоборот - он сказал что пересмотрел практику и даже стал практиковать то, что обычно не практикуют или практикуют редко - маранасати, буддханусати и т.д.

----------

Богдан Б (22.12.2012), Леонид Ш (21.12.2012), Федор Ф (22.12.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> А как объяснить "должника"? Почему такое слово (ина-парибхога) используется? Получается, что монах потребляет дану как будто берёт кредит. В частности, сам МахаКассапа так о себе говорит - что ел дану будучи должником, пока не достиг архатства (на этот пункт в сутте комментарий и делает заметку). И только когда он достиг архатства - он говорит что перестал быть должником.


я не вижу противоречия, в маштабе многих жизней стремление к Просветление погасит долг. Да и практика понятие широкое. Хороший монах как минимум взращивает нравственность. В сутте пишут об любви к уединение, что ж - тоже отличная опция, а длительные страдание - это затягивание процесса.
Мы однако говорим об обязанностях. Не развиваешся дальше Винаи - изволь страдать дальше в перерождениях, копи дальше заслуги, взрасти способности к дальнейшему прогрессу, родись монахом способным медить и уединяться.


> Выходит, что тот, кто не желает заниматься практикой, но живёт на подаяния других людей - берёт в долг только больше и больше и больше. Потом, очевидно, банкротом станет с такими раскладами-то..


Нет, заслуги от развитой нравственности не дадут затянуть вниз в ады. Развитая нравственность - гарант прогресса.

----------

Топпер- (21.12.2012)

----------


## Zom

Там помимо страданий ещё и про вред сказано. Не знаю как на пали, у Дост. Бодхи "harm". Но вообще это типичная конструкция, и она обычно применяется во всех случаях, когда описываются всякие косяки и неправильные поступки. Что как бы намекает на плохую камму, а не просто на дальнейшие рождения. На это же Итивуттака намекает, говоря, что лучше уж проглотить железный раскалённый шар.




> родись монахом способным медить и уединяться.


Так не будет возможности таким родиться, если уже сейчас никаких усилий к этому не прилагается.

----------

Леонид Ш (21.12.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> Там помимо страданий ещё и про вред сказано. Не знаю как на пали, у Дост. Бодхи "harm". Но вообще это типичная конструкция, и она обычно применяется во всех случаях, когда описываются всякие косяки и неправильные поступки. Что как бы намекает на плохую камму, а не просто на дальнейшие рождения. На это же Итивуттака намекает, говоря, что лучше уж проглотить железный раскалённый шар.


намекает, не говорит прямо, я думаю, в худшем случаеэто - шаг назад, два вперёд, но это насвкидку, так-то конечно надо разберать сутту. Иначе б с чего бы мы говорили Silena nibbutim yanti - нравственность направляет к Ниббане

----------

Топпер- (21.12.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Нет, заслуги от развитой нравственности не дадут затянуть вниз в ады. Развитая нравственность - гарант прогресса.


Да. Но, развитая нравственность - это тока у сотапанны и выше. У остальных она не развитая. Поэтому в их случае гаранта нет. А одним тока развитием нравственности до этого уровня, как известно, не добраться.

И тут же кстати и ещё момент, о котором уже как-то упоминалось. Что под действием Винаи может формироваться неблагая камма, которая у мирян при аналогичном действии не формируется. Собственно, видимо поэтому Будда и говорит, что нельзя быть несдержанным и беспринципным монахом - ибо это черная камма. А практиковать сдержанность, охрану дверей чувств, осознанность - это уже и относится к медитации, к самадхи в троичном делении Пути..

----------

Богдан Б (22.12.2012), Леонид Ш (21.12.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Окей, и как же тогда объяснять комментарий насчёт воров и должников даны? Насчёт вора, допсутим, понятно - скажем там, бомж оделся в монашеские одежды и наворовал себе по сути даны от мирян (хотя комментарий говорит в этом случае просто о безнравственном монахе). А как объяснить "должника"? Почему такое слово (ина-парибхога) используется? Получается, что монах потребляет дану как будто берёт кредит. В частности, сам МахаКассапа так о себе говорит - что ел дану будучи должником, пока не достиг архатства (на этот пункт в сутте комментарий и делает заметку). И только когда он достиг архатства - он говорит что перестал быть должником. То есть выплатил долг фактом достижения архатства.
> 
> Выходит, что тот, кто не желает заниматься практикой, но живёт на подаяния других людей - берёт в долг только больше и больше и больше. Потом, очевидно, банкротом станет с такими раскладами-то..


Почему не желает? Ты разве видишь в умах других людей? Может быть очень даже желает, но не получается. Или может быть нашёл ту норму, которая ему подходит. Непараджичный монах уже не вор подаяния.

----------

Eugeny (21.12.2012), Styeba (23.02.2013), Дмитрий С (21.12.2012)

----------


## Zom

Если желает, это другой вопрос. Там где желание, там есть и старание (по крайней мере обычно так).
Другой вопрос если не желает. Насчёт вора - глянул - в комментарии говорится о безнравственном монахе. Но всё-таки монахе.

----------

Дмитрий С (21.12.2012), Топпер- (21.12.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Если желает, это другой вопрос. Там где желание, там есть и старание (по крайней мере обычно так).
> Другой вопрос если не желает.


Если не желает - тогда и самому монаху сложно. Кризис сильный будет.

----------

Zom (21.12.2012)

----------


## Vladiimir

Монахов, у которых нет желания упражняться в нравственности, сосредоточении  и мудрости, но которые при этом считают себя настоящими монахами – таких монахов Будда сравнивал с ослом, который считает себя коровой:




> Представьте, монахи, как осел следует за стадом коров [думая]: "Я тоже корова! Я тоже корова!" Но у него не такой, как у коров, окрас. У него не такой, как у коров, голос. У него не такие, как у коров, копыта. Но, он идет следом за стадом коров [думая]: "Я тоже корова! Я тоже корова!"
> 
> Подобным образом, монахи, некий  монах следует за сообществом монахов [думая]: "И я тоже монах! И я тоже монах!" Но у него нет такого, как у других монахов, желания упражняться в высшей нравстенности. У него нет такого, как у других монахов, желания упражняться в высшей мысли. У него нет такого, как у других монахов, желания упражняться в высшей мудрости. Но он идет следом за сообществом монахов [думая]: "И я тоже монах! И я тоже монах!"
> ...
> 
> (AN 3.81)

----------

Богдан Б (22.12.2012)

----------


## Топпер

Тема называлась "нужен ли ритуал в тхераваде?", а скатилось всё опять на обсуждение монахов  :Frown:

----------


## Vladiimir

Тема, как я понимаю: практика vs. ритуал

----------

Дмитрий С (22.12.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Тема, как я понимаю: практика vs. ритуал


Скорее только практика vs практика + ритуал.

Голый ритуал тут, вроде бы, никто не отстаивает.

----------

Дмитрий С (22.12.2012), Карло (23.12.2012)

----------


## Zom

Я лично беседовал исключительно с позиции "голого ритуала и заработка этим себе на жизнь", где всё остальное идёт побоку..

----------


## Raudex

> И тут же кстати и ещё момент, о котором уже как-то упоминалось. Что под действием Винаи может формироваться неблагая камма, которая у мирян при аналогичном действии не формируется. Собственно, видимо поэтому Будда и говорит, что нельзя быть несдержанным и беспринципным монахом - ибо это черная камма.


Верно, цена ввозмездия за проступки у монахов существеннее, но и степень минимальной даже нравсвенности у монахов значительно выше, взять брахмачарью - тяжелейшая вещь, по себе скажу, не вынужденная, когда так или иначе витает надежда, а именно сознательная, когда соблазны окружают а ты пытаешся отсечь собственные порывы. Можно на волне неофитсва продержаться легко с полгодика, но потом начинается борьба внутенняя, и не утихает.
Тем не менее я считаю что чёрная камма от нарушений Винаи не фатальна, заслуг много больше, иначе бы Будда стриг только готовых арахатов, дабы прочите не гадили себе камму. Илли ввёл 227 параджик


> А практиковать сдержанность, охрану дверей чувств, осознанность - это уже и относится к медитации, к самадхи в троичном делении Пути..


Здесь полнстью согласен, дотошное детальное соблюдение Винаи требует развитого сати.

----------

Ittosai (22.12.2012), Styeba (23.02.2013), Zom (23.12.2012), Топпер- (22.12.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> Я лично беседовал исключительно с позиции "голого ритуала и заработка этим себе на жизнь", где всё остальное идёт побоку..


тему заработка не хотел бы поднимать, это отдельная большая и трудная тема, по которой у меня также есть устойчивое мнение. 
пока мы обсуждаем "бесплатное" ритаульствование.

----------


## Raudex

> Если желает, это другой вопрос. Там где желание, там есть и старание (по крайней мере обычно так)


Вирия также штука которая может быть сильна изначально, а может и нет, обусловлена заслугами. Один неспособный монах бросит медить после часа тщетных попыток, а другой после года. Результат тем не менее будет одинаково негативным.

----------


## Raudex

> Тема называлась "нужен ли ритуал в тхераваде?", а скатилось всё опять на обсуждение монахов


миряне любят ругать монахов, ничего не поделать, со стороны им кажется что всё так просто  :Wink:

----------

Pema Sonam (06.02.2013), Наталья (26.02.2013), Топпер- (22.12.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> миряне любят ругать монахов


Не ругать, а пытаться разобраться в Пути, на который претендуют и монахи и миряне по мере своих сил и возможностей.

----------


## Eugeny

> миряне любят ругать монахов, ничего не поделать, со стороны им кажется что всё так просто


Я никогда не ругаю монахов,хотя бы потому,что ругать монахов,значит порождать неблагую камму.

----------

Кайто Накамура (23.02.2013), Топпер- (23.12.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Тем не менее я считаю что чёрная камма от нарушений Винаи не фатальна, заслуг много больше, иначе бы Будда стриг только готовых арахатов, дабы прочите не гадили себе камму. Илли ввёл 227 параджик


Я думаю эта чёрная камма копится не столько от конкретных нарушений - сколько от общего уровня несоответствия члену Сангхи. Не даром, например, раскол Сангхи ведёт неизбежно в ад. Хотя, казалось бы, какая ерунда - ну подумаешь кто-то с кем-то перестал упосатху проходить и т.д... Если со стороны смотреть - то тут имеет место "преступление против Сангхи". И это - очень очень плохо по камме. Аналогичным образом, если совершаются проступки, которые портят имидж Сангхи - то и камма копится соответствующе плохая. Не стока из-за личных проступков, скока, скорей всего, из-за нанесения ущерба имиджу Сангхи своим поведением. Ну а насчёт того чтоб стричь готовых - это, естественно, невозможно. Только Будда мог видеть "готов или не готов". А остальные не могли этого проверить. Поэтому тут вся ответственность ложилась (и ложится и сейчас) не на постригателей, а на самого кандидата в монахи. 




> Вирия также штука которая может быть сильна изначально, а может и нет, обусловлена заслугами. Один неспособный монах бросит медить после часа тщетных попыток, а другой после года. Результат тем не менее будет одинаково негативным.


То есть как это негативным? Даже если ты один раз в жизни помедил - это уже позитивный результат. Или я мысли не уловил...

Вообще позитивный результат - это когда вирия кончилась, но ты сделал перерыв, накопил её опять и продолжил, а не раскис в хлам..

----------

Германн (24.12.2012)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

Вот недавно мысль пришла, что внутри Канона скрыта своего рода ритуальность, то есть люди со склонностью ума к ритуалам найдут в Дхамме ценные для себя впечатления, просто читая ту же Дигха-Никаю главу за главой. 

Но и то что монахи проводят ритуалы это я считаю тоже хорошо. Делает Тхераваду более осязаемой. Но вот превращаться им совсем уж в жрецов это лучше не надо. В общем, пусть монахи сами решат как распределить свою активность.

----------

Топпер- (05.02.2013)

----------


## Топпер

Полностью и не нужно. Ритуал - это только помощник в деле практики Дхаммы. Заменять целиком саму Дхамму он не должен.

----------


## Андрей Бернштайн

> Бханте (Raudex), у нас с вами диаметрально противоположный взгляд на монашество. На мой взгляд, монахи не должны заниматься социальной работой, беря на себя не свойственные им функции. Социальной работой должны заниматься социальные службы. Монахи не должны становиться жрецами, справляющими культ, это и в других религия хватает. И конечно же монахи не должны заниматься заколачиванием денег на таких ритуалах  Монахи должны на мой взгляд только медитировать, занимаясь совершенствованием своего ума.


Ага, и умереть с голоду, потому что миряне жаждут ритуалов, а монахи ими не будут заниматься. Как говориться "кто не работает, то не есть". В таком случае разбежиться вся паства по ритуальным православным и католическим храмам, которых в Азии становиться всё больше и больше.

----------

Ittosai (23.02.2013), Топпер- (23.02.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Ага, и умереть с голоду, потому что миряне жаждут ритуалов, а монахи ими не будут заниматься. Как говориться "кто не работает, то не есть". В таком случае разбежиться вся паства по ритуальным православным и католическим храмам, которых в Азии становиться всё больше и больше.


Я слышала такой же аргумент от калмыка: мол, все калмыки никакой серьезной буддийской литературы отродясь не читали, и все им фиолетово, кроме ритуалов ( они тут с тибетским вкусом и с масками и танцами, похлеще ЮВА)), и типа если их лишить, соседство муслимов тут же обретет благодарную почву в виде жаждущей паствы.
У меня очень неоднозначное к этому отношение. Я вот на Ланке живу в сельской местности, и тут два храма, в которых устраивают какие- то мистерии и драмы, на что селяне радостно скидываются. В смысл драмы мне даже не хотелось вникать, но вся эта ритуальность ради ритуальности это не есть хорошо, и никакой " конкуренции" я тут не вижу.
Какая, по большому счету, разница, если убрать всю философию - кому "ритуалить" - статуе Будды или распятию Иисуса?

----------


## Нико

Какая, по большому счету, разница, если убрать всю философию - кому "ритуалить" - статуе Будды или распятию Иисуса?

Это не "философия" называется, а "конфессия". Каждый своему идолу поклоняется.

----------

Аурум (23.02.2013)

----------


## Михаил Макушев

> Бханте (Raudex), у нас с вами диаметрально противоположный взгляд на монашество. На мой взгляд, монахи не должны заниматься социальной работой, беря на себя не свойственные им функции. Социальной работой должны заниматься социальные службы. Монахи не должны становиться жрецами, справляющими культ, это и в других религия хватает.


Лично я не понял что такое социальная работа и справление культа. Если все это подразумевает проповедь Дхармы, то как раз (*в том числе*) монахи и должны этим заниматься. А кто иначе пытливому уму мирянина будет объяснять те или иные места из канона? Кто будет рассказывать как стать монахом? Кто будет пояснять как медитировать и как вести духовную мирскую жизнь?




> И конечно же монахи не должны заниматься заколачиванием денег на таких ритуалах  Монахи должны на мой взгляд только медитировать, занимаясь совершенствованием своего ума.


В этом случае монашество закончится очень быстро - новое поколение мирян просто не будет знать, что есть буддизм, и банально со смертью последнего монаха исчезнет приемственность.




> Что же, современные реалии азиатского буддизма, не совпадают с тем, что написано в текстах. Это меня очень разочаровало, но в то же время, нельзя сказать, что-бы я совсем не был к этому готов.


А что, в текстах так и написано, как вы сказали выше?

----------

Наталья (26.02.2013), Топпер- (24.02.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> У меня очень неоднозначное к этому отношение. Я вот на Ланке живу в сельской местности, и тут два храма, в которых устраивают какие- то мистерии и драмы, на что селяне радостно скидываются. В смысл драмы мне даже не хотелось вникать, но вся эта ритуальность ради ритуальности это не есть хорошо, и никакой " конкуренции" я тут не вижу.
> Какая, по большому счету, разница, если убрать всю философию - кому "ритуалить" - статуе Будды или распятию Иисуса?


Как минимум статуе Будды будет не хуже. Это уже хорошо.

----------

Кайто Накамура (24.01.2016), Мокроусов Вадим (24.02.2013), Нико (24.02.2013)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Как раз наоборот. Благодаря тем немногочисленным монахам, которые практикуют - остальные пока что могут позволить себе таскать рояль )) А вот потом, когда практикующих не станет - то надобность у населения в таскальщиках роялей пропадёт, т.к. их роль отлично (а может и более успешно) другие выполняют - всякие жрецы, брахманы, астрологи, шаманы и прочие рпц-шники.


Если по обычаю в монахи отдают в детстве, то естественно из этих детей потом в основном вырастают жрецы а не практики. Склонность к религии по-настоящему есть у небольшого % людей, может у 15%. И проявляется она не в детстве конечно. А позднее, в юности в лучшем случае, а скорее во взрослом возрасте, и не всем из этого %-та подходит Дхамма, она для ещё меньшего процента. Не помню в Суттах случаев чтобы в бхиккху принимали 10-летнее детё. По сути дела с тех пор как ввели этот обычай набирать бхиккху из детей тогда и превратилась Сангха в "сдвоенную" как бы. Тут рядом и "в переплетении" сосуществуют две традиции, одна жреческая другая сердцевинная. 

И это как музыкальный слух. Он или есть или нет. Если нет, то ничего тут не сделаешь, поэтому для тех кого отдали в детстве в монахи - судьба жреца - нормальный законный вариант. И эти жрецы востребованы обществом. Практики Дхаммы это люди "с музыкальным слухом", с этим особым талантом к религии вообще, и к Дхамме конкретно, конечно среди бледнолицых буддистов такие сегодня все. Человек с музыкальным слухом не станет требовать от немузыкального чтобы тот пел, потому что это ..странно. 

Интересно что музыканты не переживают, что когда-то "вся музыка рухнет окончательно", почему-то есть понимание что это никуда не денется. Ну так и Дхамма никуда не денется тоже. Она для человечества представляет ценность побольше чем любая музыка (пусть музыканты не обижаются)).

----------


## Кхантибало

> Не помню в Суттах случаев чтобы в бхиккху принимали 10-летнее детё. По сути дела с тех пор как ввели этот обычай набирать бхиккху из детей тогда и превратилась Сангха в "сдвоенную" как бы.


Одно из условий для процедуры приёма в бхиккху (упасампада) - возраст от 20 лет. Соответственно, 10-летнее дитё не может быть бхиккху.

Но сам Будда санкционировал приём желающих более младшего возраста в саманеры.
Рахуле, сыну Будды, было 7 лет, когда Будда сказал ему Амбалаттхикарахуловада сутту. В то время он был уже саманерой.
Подробно о саманерах.

В каноне также упоминаются дети-архаты. Они тоже были саманерами.
Например, в комментарии к 382 строфе Дхаммапады (на англ. см. в конце):
http://www.ancient-buddhist-texts.ne...ends/25-12.htm

интересно, что там упоминается один из двух случаев, когда Будда принял ребёнка в полноправные монахи (бхиккху). Но это именно исключение.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (15.09.2016)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Одно из условий для процедуры приёма в бхиккху (упасампада) - возраст от 20 лет. Соответственно, 10-летнее дитё не может быть бхиккху.
> 
> Но сам Будда санкционировал приём желающих более младшего возраста в саманеры.
> Рахуле, сыну Будды, было 7 лет, когда Будда сказал ему Амбалаттхикарахуловада сутту. В то время он был уже саманерой.
> Подробно о саманерах.
> 
> В каноне также упоминаются дети-архаты. Они тоже были саманерами.
> Например, в комментарии к 382 строфе Дхаммапады (на англ. см. в конце):
> http://www.ancient-buddhist-texts.ne...ends/25-12.htm
> ...


Да-да, конечно. ) Просто я саманер не отделяю, с моей стороны глядя они те же бхиккху, хотя и не бхиккху в полном смысле, но ведут тот же образ жизни, живут в ватах, по тем же или похожим правилам, и дети-саманеры по общему соглашению готовятся в бхиккху же, а не к мирской жизни там. Или я что-то путаю? Если посмотреть на всю эту схему глазами самого ребенка, или с точки зрения общественных конвенций. Так-то ясно что не бхиккху до упасампады.

----------


## Кхантибало

> Да-да, конечно. ) Просто я саманер не отделяю, с моей стороны глядя они те же бхиккху, хотя и не бхиккху в полном смысле, но ведут тот же образ жизни, живут в ватах, по тем же или похожим правилам, и дети-саманеры по общему соглашению готовятся в бхиккху же, а не к мирской жизни там. Или я что-то путаю? Если посмотреть на всю эту схему глазами самого ребенка, или с точки зрения общественных конвенций. Так-то ясно что не бхиккху до упасампады.


Судя по всему это зависит от страны. В тех странах, где есть временное монашество, дети-подростки могут в саманеры стричься временно типа как пионерлагерь.
Там где нет - там да, на всю жизнь.
Хотелось бы, чтобы это кто-то уточнил.

----------


## Ассаджи

Есть хорошая статья:

Temporary Ordination in Sri Lanka
by Richard Gombrich

https://journals.ub.uni-heidelberg.d...load/8632/2539

----------


## Raudex

> Да-да, конечно. ) Просто я саманер не отделяю, с моей стороны глядя они те же бхиккху, хотя и не бхиккху в полном смысле, но ведут тот же образ жизни, живут в ватах, по тем же или похожим правилам


Категорически не согласен. Считаю саманера - это мирянин, который учиться быть бхиккху. Может внешне и одинаково они себя ведут но совершено разная ответственность за свои поступки. Бхиккху исполняет Винайю в полной мере и самостоятельно возмещает свои проступки согласно принятой системе. Саманеры же во многом во власти своего учителя. Тот может его отчислить или простить за одни и те же нарушения, может накладывать наказания по своему усмотрению. Нигде не указано какие именно правила выполняет саманера, с одной стороны это классические 10 правил паббаџџи, но из других источников мы узнаём, что нарушение не всех из этих 10 может быть основанием для изгнания из сана, в то же время есть несколько оснований для изгнания, не входящие в список 10.
Большая ошибка мирянина считать бхиккху и саманер равным полем заслуг. А когда в культуре де факто эти два сана уравнены (как на Шри Ланке) - именно это и происходит. Согласно суттам сангхадану принимает только бхиккхусангха, в то время как саманера может принять её, лишь будучи посланным бхиккхусангхой (и вообще это комментаторское мнение).


> … и дети-саманеры по общему соглашению готовятся в бхиккху же, а не к мирской жизни там.


Да ничего подобного, в Таиланде есть стандартное время когда в ватах начинает работать "пионерлагерь" саманер, это весна, жаркий сезон. Мальчиков учат Дхамме и Винайе, но это не подготовка к святой жизни, это общенациональный культурный код, в лучшем случае воспринимается как накопление заслуг для последующих мирских поприщ. Единицы саманер остаются в сане, в то время как через ваты их проходит великое множество. На Ланке картина другая.

----------

Shus (16.09.2016), Антарадхана (16.09.2016), Ануруддха (16.09.2016), Владимир Николаевич (16.09.2016), Кайто Накамура (16.09.2016), Кхантибало (16.09.2016)

----------


## Raudex

> Одно из условий для процедуры приёма в бхиккху (упасампада) - возраст от 20 лет.


Важная оговорка: 20 лет от момента зачатия.

----------

Shus (16.09.2016), Владимир Николаевич (16.09.2016), Кайто Накамура (16.09.2016)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Категорически не согласен. Считаю саманера - это мирянин, который учиться быть бхиккху. Может внешне и одинаково они себя ведут но совершено разная ответственность за свои поступки. Бхиккху исполняет Винайю в полной мере и самостоятельно возмещает свои проступки согласно принятой системе. Саманеры же во многом во власти своего учителя. Тот может его отчислить или простить за одни и те же нарушения, может накладывать наказания по своему усмотрению. Нигде не указано какие именно правила выполняет саманера, с одной стороны это классические 10 правил паббаџџи, но из других источников мы узнаём, что нарушение не всех из этих 10 может быть основанием для изгнания из сана, в то же время есть несколько оснований для изгнания, не входящие в список 10.
> Большая ошибка мирянина считать бхиккху и саманер равным полем заслуг. А когда в культуре де факто эти два сана уравнены (как на Шри Ланке) - именно это и происходит. Согласно суттам сангхадану принимает только бхиккхусангха, в то время как саманера может принять её, лишь будучи посланным бхиккхусангхой (и вообще это комментаторское мнение).Да ничего подобного, в Таиланде есть стандартное время когда в ватах начинает работать "пионерлагерь" саманер, это весна, жаркий сезон. Мальчиков учат Дхамме и Винайе, но это не подготовка к святой жизни, это общенациональный культурный код, в лучшем случае воспринимается как накопление заслуг для последующих мирских поприщ. Единицы саманер остаются в сане, в то время как через ваты их проходит великое множество. На Ланке картина другая.


Спасибо бханте за пояснения. Глядя со стороны создается впечатление что саманеры ближе к бхиккху чем к мирянам, и что они более основательно в системе укоренены, влючая детей, видимо это из-за того что глазами европейца всё что делают азиаты в своих социальных отношениях и со своими статусами заведомо более основательно.

----------


## Raudex

> Спасибо бханте за пояснения. Глядя со стороны создается впечатление что саманеры ближе к бхиккху чем к мирянам, и что они более основательно в системе укоренены, влючая детей, видимо это из-за того что глазами европейца всё что делают азиаты в своих социальных отношениях и со своими статусами заведомо более основательно.


Я бы так не сказал, Азия Азие рознь, в Таиланде саманера это в 90% случаев именно ребёнок или подросток, разумеется толком ничего не соблюдающий, обычный сорванец. Остальной процент это "засидевшиеся" или некоторые обитатели совсем жёстких лесных ватов, где быть бхикку реально очень трудно, где какие то свои внутренние строгости, где побыть саманерой - необходимое условие для полноценного пострига.

----------

Кайто Накамура (16.09.2016)

----------

